# re-compiling ports required after upgrading from 8.2 to 9.0 ?



## ahavatar (Feb 5, 2012)

Greetings,

I've upgraded my FreeBSD box from 8.2-STABLE to 9.0-STABLE. And it seems that almost all the ports installed seem to work without re-compiling. 

I just needed to recompile ntfs-3g related ports --- except this I've not found any broken port from the upgrade. 

Is it mandatory to re-compile every installed ports?

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2012)

Ports will continue to work as long as you don't upgrade or rebuild any of them, ever.  To upgrade or change, all ports should be rebuilt.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sure things will start to break after a 
`# make -C /usr/src/ delete-old`
`# make -C /usr/src/ delete-old-libs`


----------



## rossiya (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes 
	
	



```
pkg_libchk
```
 is your friend after any major version upgrade.  More usefully:

```
#### FORCE REBUILD BROKEN PACKAGES ######
#### PACKAGES WITH MISSING LIBS    ######
 pkg_libchk | cut -f 1 -d ' ' | tr -ds ':' '' | sort | uniq > missingLibs.txt
 portupgrade -fO --exclude '*bsdpan*'  `cat missingLibs.txt`
```


----------

